# Beginner Reasearching Dwarf Puffers



## FickleFish (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi everyone this seems like a great place to find legitimate information. I have been thinking about starting a freshwater species tank all because I too fell under the spell of the deadly adorable puffer fish. I've been doing a lot of research and the Dwarf Puffer (_Carinotetraodon travancoricus_ I think) seems like the right fit for me, especially being a beginner. But I have a few questions. Maybe you can help )

Are these a true freshwater puffer species or do you have to slowly turn brackish as they mature?

Is a BiOrb an appropriate tank for these guys? 
(I would get an 8 or 16 gallon depending on if I keep one or a pair)

If I only get one will he get lonely or is a pair better?

I've heard some puffers like sand to burro in, is this true and if so is it necessary?

Sorry I know that's a lot. Also if anyone could point me in the direction of a really good reputable site about the care of these guys that would be very appreciated. Any info is greatly appreciated, I want to know exactly what I would be getting into so the little guys are healthy and happy.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

i would get the biorb 16 if i were u but the 8 will work but in the 16 u can get away with 2 or three of these guys...these guys are full freshwater...as for sand these guys wont burry themselves but i would use sand if i were u...feed him bloodworms and snails and other food like that....as for a good site the pufferforum i think its called has some great info


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome to Fish Forums!

If you want a biorb, I would go with the 16g.  I personally don't like the shape of the biorbs, but the 16g looks like it is a good size. I think 3 DPs (1m/2f) would work nicely. With a pair, you can have 1 picking on another. 1 wouldn't get lonely and if you just wanted one, than the 8g would be fine IMO. You could have a trio in the 16g though. 

I would plant it pretty heavily (either real or fake plants) so that they have a place to hide, play, and so they won't see each other all the time (if there are problems between them ). 

dwarfpuffers.com is a good site for info.

There are some members here that have kept DPs, so you can get some good info here as well.


----------



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Fickle! Welcome to the site!

I too have been researching the dwarf puffers as I have fallen quite in love with them. In fact, im planning to buy a tank here soon as I can afford it, just so I can have one or two puffers.

So I will be following this thread, to see if there is any information that gets placed here that I havent yet found out through talking to people, or by reading up.


----------



## yournamehere (Oct 12, 2008)

I would go with the 16 gal one. Two would be best.

And do these puffers actually puff? ive had like 5 of these before, and they beat up every fish i had but never saw them puffed


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

No, they don't puff.

1 or 3+ would actually be best. 2 will fight, most likely. Atleast with 3 you would have a pecking order instead of 1 attacking the other.


Dwarf puffers (and most puffers) should be kept in species tanks and not mixed with other fish.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh and don't forget LIVE OR FROZEN foods only.


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

I believe they puff.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i've read they have the ability to puff,but its quite rare that one will


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Dwarf puffers are full freshwater, they eat live food like blood worms, shrimp etc you can put one in 5 gallons, but they would do best in bigger.

They don't grow to big but can be very aggressive for their size.
Get 2 females 1 male in your tank, lucky male


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

A 5 gallon is PLENTY of room for a DP, I'd say you could even put one in a 2.5. These things get to like, jelly-bean size.

They can puff, but it's a bad thing if they do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

My point was that they shouldn't puff. I've read that it can kill them, so it isn't something you want them to do. Some people buy them thinking it would be cool to see them puff, but it can be detrimental to them. 

They are cute little fish. Never owned one, but I've definitely considered it a time or 2.


They do make alot of waste for their size (because of their diet) so you want a good filter (not too strong of a current though) and the more water volume you can put them in, the better IMO.


----------



## FickleFish (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your very helpful answers. Three sounds like that magic number (in a 16 gallon tank) one female two males. I know I can handle the specified foods live or frozen, but as for the snails, I would assume they have to be tiny guys. Do most commercial places carry snails that small? I know a lot of you experienced fish keepers have your own population of snails. Is this something I should look into, or is it reasonable to find them in a pet store?


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

They should have them, they're called pond snails. If not on the walls of tanks, then in the plants. Get a small tank and keep them in there. Feed them anything.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

If you feed the snails lots of food they will breed really fast so hopefully you can keep a constant supply of snails.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Try to get 1 male and 2 females. That way a male won't harrass 1 female....but will have 2 of them to pay attention to. 

That website, dwarfpuffers.com has some pics of the 2 sexes (I think). I've always thought it would be really hard to sex them though, since they are so tiny.


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

They're not. The females have distinct spots on them, while the males' markings are more like freckles.


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

just reading this thread has probably got me heading this way for my 20 gallon un=used at this point.. wow. addicting


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

i always thought those bio-orbs would not have enough surfce area to oxegenate the water properley


----------



## dixipixi32 (Oct 28, 2008)

*dwarf puffer*

check this site ....lots of good info!
www.dwarfpuffers.com


----------



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been reading up more and more on dwarf puffers, and im slowly putting together a tank for them. I have a question though to add to this thread.

I have read in some threads, that dwarf puffers have indeed gotten along with bottom dwelling type fish, such as corys, etc. I was wondering if it would be possible to keep a few khuli loaches in a dwarf puffer tank? They are relatively small if im not mistaking and their diets are also similar too if I remember correctly (I could be wrong on that though, since it is late).

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

I wouldn't attempt it. They are more aggressive than the larger ones. How long has this person had them together?


----------

